# Home Made Hunting/Skinning Knife



## dgerwin (May 23, 2016)

I found myself with too much time on my hands and decided to follow through on a childhood interest of mine--knife making.
I made this skinning knife from a lawn-mower blade. The t**g goes all the way through the handle. I made the brass caps by grinding some old scrap. 
It really takes a very good edge. When I polished it, I thought it turned out better than I expected. Check it out.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks great to me, especially when I read what you used to make it!


----------



## driller4664 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thats a great looking knife!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good looking knife!

You obviously spent a lot more time on it than Billy Bob Thornton did on his!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

VERY NICE job, dude you got some skill!!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Great looking knife!! If that's your first try at making them I would love to see what you could make after a few years fine tuning your skill!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The part I really don't like is it aint mine.Fantastic work!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

peckerwood said:


> The part I really don't like is it aint mine.Fantastic work!


Agreed


----------



## Ficking (Aug 29, 2016)

dgerwin said:


> I found myself with too much time on my hands and decided to follow through on a childhood interest of mine--knife making.
> I made this skinning knife from a lawn-mower blade. The t**g goes all the way through the handle. I made the brass caps by grinding some old scrap.
> It really takes a very good edge. When I polished it, I thought it turned out better than I expected. Check it out.


Wow really home made? It's a good one congratulations, your knife is 100 time better than many of other that i have. Taking in consideration that is home made.. coooool


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

looking good


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

You have talent.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

So when do you start taking requests?


----------

